# Prepared Catfish Bait



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I've always liked Sonny's Blood Dip Bait, Carolina Rig, 30 pound Test Line.

Wanted Smaller Cleaner so picked up some Sudden Impact Punch Bait, Carolina Rig, 12 pound test line. 

Catfish were not biting but what did, bit on the Sudden Impact.

It showed to be much Cleaner and worked.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Humm many baits are local or regional so I have no knowledge of these brands. but if they work they work.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I still like to draw more fish in after I catch one by scoring around the tail fin and allow the fish to bleed out in the river on a stringer....the blood in the current will draw fish to your baited hooks.....I prefer to keep them alive, but using a couple to draw more eaters works here on the Wolf river.

be


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like fresh cut bait better than any premixed stuff.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I like fresh cut bait better than any premixed stuff.


Do you catch as many as with Premixed? I never have but yes I catch bigger ones with Cut or Live Bait.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Do you catch as many as with Premixed?


I've caught more with fresh cut bait than anything else I've tried and it stays on the hooks better.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've caught more with fresh cut bait than anything else I've tried and it stays on the hooks better.


Ok maybe it is a confidence thing. In years past I used Live Bait instead of cut because I did better.

I could catch a Carp, chop it up and try it or Bluegill.

My main worry with Cut or Liver is Turtles.

big rockpile


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

A late friend of mine was a commercial fisherman in a big lake in S.C., noted for it's Catfish. He set out trot lines baited with chicken gizzards, most of the time, & was very successful. Sometimes, he would use chunks of beef. NOT like beef stew, which was too expensive , but bits & pieces of scrap a local butcher would sell to him. Once, we bought some cheap chuck roast & cut it up. The fatty scrap beef would stay on the line better, & produced good results, too. 
If fishing by rod & reel, we used the beef or Leeches.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've had great luck with that stink bait, but man that stuff is nasty if it gets on your hands or clothing.
Could have had some real fun with that back in school days stinking up various places, automobiles, etc.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Know a very rich guy that left a cooler of fish in a vehicle middle of Summer. Couple days it was ripe.

I checked on internet best Catfish Baits and first thing Stink Bait.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

we used cheap canned dog food stab a bunch of holes in it toss it in use minnows or a spoon over it.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I've always been fond of chicken or beef liver myself. Cats around here don't seem to like that "wierd goo". But whatever works for you!


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

crehberg said:


> I've always been fond of chicken or beef liver myself. Cats around here don't seem to like that "wierd goo". But whatever works for you!


I like chicken liver and it works great but a fast cat can suck it dry before you can set the hook, so I got some of those split tail 2 barb hooks like on a spinner bait with those plastic tear dropped shaped plastic hollow bulb I blend the livers and put them in a ketchup squeeze bottle and load them up. I keep it in the cooler on ice so it stays firm and put it in the freezer when I get back if there is any left. just make sure you put the top on or else your ice water will get all bloody and that makes you sandwiches funky.


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)

*Catalpa Worms as fish bait.* Catalpa worms as fish bait are probably the best fish bait known to man in the last several million years or so. They'll bite these if they'll bite nothing else, big or small..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've used Chicken Livers just couple wraps of sewing thread, break it off to hold it on the hook also use Shrimp and Hot Dogs.

Used Turkey Lungs and liked them just hard to find.

big rockpile


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Helgramites can also be good bait , in places. They are found in creeks & rivers, so they may not be native to the lake you may be fishing, & they " Scare catfish." They scare some of the people catching them, too. Years ago, we used Mullet guts. Lay it out on a piece of plywood in the sun to dry, so it would stay on the hook longer. Awful smell on your hands, though. You could not go to your girlfriend's house for a couple of days, afterwards.
About a year ago, my friend & I set out 200 hooks on a trotline, & retrieved them the next morning. You cannot use very big hooks there, so we ONLY got about 375 lbs of Catfish.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The best bait to use depends on what you want to catch.
Some catfish species mainly feed on other fish, especially when they get larger.

If you don't care what type or size you catch, small "stinkbaits" will bring them in.

If you are after larger Blue, Channel or Flat Head catfish, live or fresh cut bait will get better results.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking of using cut Carp and Bluegill.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

While bait is the main topic here...it depends on the water level in the rivers and tha last time it rained...hungry fish eat more than full bellied fish....if you fish a lot, you know they don't always jump on the hook...details, in regards to the river flow matter too.

be


----------

